# First time trying lamb



## pigfeet33 (Apr 2, 2016)

The wife got a good deal on lamb breast the other day so I decided to give it a try. I just got a new smoker, OK Joe longhorn triple burner. This was my second smoke on it so I am still learning the in-and-outs of controlling the temps. I had it consistent between 250-270' for all 4 hrs until IT hit 165. I also used pecan wood with a charcoal base. I think it turned out well but I definitely don't think lamb is for me. Here are the pics of the process, is lamb an acquired taste like I am guessing or did I do something wrong? Is most lamb breast this fatty?












image.jpeg



__ pigfeet33
__ Apr 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ pigfeet33
__ Apr 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ pigfeet33
__ Apr 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ pigfeet33
__ Apr 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ pigfeet33
__ Apr 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ pigfeet33
__ Apr 2, 2016


----------



## moikel (Apr 2, 2016)

Breast is a very fatty cut & the fat carries a lot of the flavour. Here it often gets broken up into bits & char grilled so the fat renders out of it.

If your lamb was originally our lamb(Aussie or NZ) then our bigger breeds do have a fair bit of fat.

If you get a leg ,butterfly it ,rub it ,leave it flat or roll & string it you may get a better handle on the flavour.

Back in the day a lot of breast & flap was shipped to the Pacific Islands from here because it was cheap.


----------



## pigfeet33 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info Moikel, good stuff to know


----------



## moikel (Apr 7, 2016)

Check in nose to tail I got something going there for you.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 7, 2016)

That roast looks pretty good to me, pig! Nice and brown. Keep in mind that Lamb is a whole different animal. It tastes different,  just like Pork is different from Beef which is different from Chicken, etc, etc.

A little question for Moikel; I'm looking at recipes for Loukaniko sausage and they call for leg of lamb. As far as sausage is concerned, would shoulder meat do just as well? There's a sale on for shoulder chops this weekend ;-)


----------



## pigfeet33 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks smokeymose. First time experiencing lamb so wasn't sure if I screwed it up or not


----------



## moikel (Apr 7, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> That roast looks pretty good to me, pig! Nice and brown. Keep in mind that Lamb is a whole different animal. It tastes different, just like Pork is different from Beef which is different from Chicken, etc, etc.
> 
> A little question for Moikel; I'm looking at recipes for Loukaniko sausage and they call for leg of lamb. As far as sausage is concerned, would shoulder meat do just as well? There's a sale on for shoulder chops this weekend ;-)


I don't know that sausage,but there is nothing wrong with shoulder especially if you are grinding it. Save yourself the $ . Leg was traditionally sunday roast down here when I was a kid. I prefer shoulder for a lot of things.It gets a bad rap because its cross cut on the bandsaw & when grilled they are a bit chewy.

I am not a sausage maker but if you could get some of the really white fat from around the kidney for your mix it will give you a moister sausage but also not as strong flavoured. Just saying.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 8, 2016)

Moikel said:


> I don't know that sausage,but there is nothing wrong with shoulder especially if you are grinding it. Save yourself the $ . Leg was traditionally sunday roast down here when I was a kid. I prefer shoulder for a lot of things.It gets a bad rap because its cross cut on the bandsaw & when grilled they are a bit chewy.
> 
> I am not a sausage maker but if you could get some of the really white fat from around the kidney for your mix it will give you a moister sausage but also not as strong flavoured. Just saying.


The recipe actually calls for a lb of pork fat, Moikel. Finding Lamb here is hard enough without asking for kidney fat LOL! I am, however, going to go with shoulder meat.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## moikel (Apr 8, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> The recipe actually calls for a lb of pork fat, Moikel. Finding Lamb here is hard enough without asking for kidney fat LOL! I am, however, going to go with shoulder meat.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan


Funny thing is suet( kidney/loin fat) was an everyday ingredient back in the day .You could walk in the butchers & buy it by the pound.It was used in pastries ,Xmas puddings.It made a pie crust that was really special.British cooking tradition transplanted here.

Out of fashion now ,damn yuppies!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 9, 2016)

Moikel said:


> Funny thing is suet( kidney/loin fat) was an everyday ingredient back in the day .You could walk in the butchers & buy it by the pound.It was used in pastries ,Xmas puddings.It made a pie crust that was really special.British cooking tradition transplanted here.
> Out of fashion now ,damn yuppies! :biggrin:


Kind of how it is here with Pork fat. You can get it at a butcher shop, but it throws them off for a second because no one (except sausage makers) ever wants fat because it's bad, right? Sometimes they just give it to you because they don't know how to price it..[emoji]128578[/emoji]
Hey PigFeet; Thanks for starting this thread!
Dan


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes Lamb breast is very fatty. I did Mongolia Lamd breast last year. It's cooked then the meat removed then crisp up.


----------

